# Logic Pro X and VEPro5 The ultimate Setup!!!! A big Thank you to Jay Asher



## Exitmusicthis2 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey All,

If anyone is having problems with Logic Pro X and Vepro, fed up trying various ways to create and configure their systems, endless menu options and assignment of outputs/inputs with midi tracks/software instruments etc, cpu spikes and general cpu core worries etc.

I spent two Hrs on Skype with Jay Asher, he talked me through a totally new way of how to setup logic X with Vepro (YOU WILL NOT FIND THIS METHOD ANYWHERE) and it is honestly in my opinion the best way of working with Logic and VEPro. I had literally spent weeks trawling Youtube and forums trying to get the best setup then spending even more time building templates and trying things out, only to find cpu spikings/droped notes/random sounds/running out of aux's etc etc, So many problems that l actually considered moving away from Logic.

Now I'm really happy to say my template and workflow are awesome, Template is currently 400 tracks, aux's/sends and Stems all working great and my CPU monitor is hardly moving!!!

Jay is a great guy to chat with and really knows Logic and Vepro!!!!! So if you are having trouble with Logic l really would recommend contacting Jay.

Thanks Again Jay

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you Matt. It is a pleasure for me when dealing with someone as smart and nice as you.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 15, 2014)

so whats the difference between a normal logix VEP setup?


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (Jun 15, 2014)

gsilbers @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> so whats the difference between a normal logix VEP setup?



A massive Difference!!! Yet hardly any of the complex setup time! :D


----------



## Justin Miller (Jun 15, 2014)

So tell us


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 15, 2014)

Justin Miller @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> So tell us



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard Bowling (Jun 15, 2014)

Exitmusicthis2 @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> If anyone is having problems with Logic Pro X and Vepro, fed up trying various ways to create and configure their systems, endless menu options and assignment of outputs/inputs with midi tracks/software instruments etc, cpu spikes and general cpu core worries etc.
> 
> ...



What VI's ae you using?


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 15, 2014)

Matt, what's your computer setup? I'm about to change things up in a big way. And it sounds like I might need a Jay consultation when I do.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey Matt, that's great news!

Jay is indeed very knowledgeable and a consummate professional.

Glad to hear things worked out so well for you. 
Marc


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Richard Bowling @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> Exitmusicthis2 @ Sun Jun 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey All,
> ...



All Spitfire Libraries, EWQL Play, all 8dio, Omnisphere, NI Komplete and a massive modular synth system..


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Soundhound @ Sun Jun 15 said:


> Matt, what's your computer setup? I'm about to change things up in a big way. And it sounds like I might need a Jay consultation when I do.



Two MacPro's and a top spec PC, One Mac Pro and the PC are used as slave machines and the other Mac Pro is the host machine running Logic pro X. All three computers run VEPro and are connected via Ethernet.

Seriously if you want to get the most out of Logic and VEPro contact Jay!!!
You will not be disappointed!! :lol: :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Jun 16, 2014)

Matt - So you are not running VI's on Logic computer?


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Richard Bowling @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> Matt - So you are not running VI's on Logic computer?



Thats correct, all Libraries, plugins etc are coming from the two slave machines.
The only software on my host Mac Pro is Logic pro X and VEPro.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 16, 2014)

I also hired Jay to help me set up a Logic template of my show( I work in DP) and I'm convinced it's the most efficient way to do it. Thanks Jay!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 16, 2014)

Apart from the financial benefit, I have to say that helping guys like Matt, Marc, and Stuart has been incredibly gratifying.

In all candor, it has restored some of my faith in this forum, some of whose members really had me kind of soured on it. These are all quality people.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm about to purchase VEPRO for my Logic X system. This topic has come in a good time for me.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 16, 2014)

leogardini @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> I'm about to purchase VEPRO for my Logic X system. This topic has come in a good time for me.



I love Brazilians and have had great friendships with some of them.


----------



## Justin Miller (Jun 16, 2014)

So there are 4 ways of doing this that I am aware of...

lots of VE-Pro instances
multi-port environment setup
event inputs
some sort of standalone setup

Which are you saying is best? I was using the multi-port setup and getting many tracks working fine without any dropped notes (like in LP9).

With lots of ve-pro instances I got better playback but ve-pro would crash usually after being on for about 6-8 hours. I never had much experience with event inputs or standalone.

Which are you recommending?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jun 16, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> leogardini @ Mon Jun 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to purchase VEPRO for my Logic X system. This topic has come in a good time for me.
> ...


I'm quite the opposite. I hate brazilians and i've been getting along with a few of them lately :D .


----------



## Exitmusicthis2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Justin Miller @ Mon Jun 16 said:


> So there are 4 ways of doing this that I am aware of...
> 
> lots of VE-Pro instances
> multi-port environment setup
> ...




None of the four you mention, its more the way its set up with Logic X and VEPro thats the key!!! Although you could use a lot of VE-Pro Instances if you wanted to go for a very large template!!! :D :D 
I wouldn't recommend the Multi-port Setup, l even spoke to the guys at VSL and they were of the same opinion with regards to large templates in Logic X


----------



## milesito (Jun 16, 2014)

just google search for Jay Asher logic pro and vepro 5 and read his tips...they all work for logic pro....he has been giving the same feedback on multiple sites for the past few years...


----------



## Justin Miller (Jun 16, 2014)

Unless you are going to tell (or not allowed to), quit making me jealous :evil:


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm going to be making a appt. with Jay soon as well for a lesson. Looking forward to it. We may make muffins too. Cranberry ok with you Jay ? 8)


----------

